# Erste Hilfe Kurs für Biker? Wer hat Zeit, Lust?



## sun909 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
muß im 1. Quartal 2012 einen 1. Hilfe Kurs machen und hatte mich u.a. mit Uwe unterhalten, der auch Lust auf einen Bike-gerechten Kurs hätte. 

Sprich, neben den "normalen" Sachen (Stabile Seitenlage, Beatmung, Vergiftungen etc.), im Wundversorgungsbereich auf übliche Sportverletzungen im Bikebereich zugeschnitten (Prellungen, Brüche an  Knochen (und Rahmen?  ), usw. 

Schätze, wir müßten schon mind. 10 TLN zusammenbekommen, damit wir einen der Kursanbieter überzeugen können, einen auf uns zugeschnittenen Kurs abzuhalten. 

Werde allerdings erst anfangen, diese abzutelefonieren, wenn hier ausreichend Leute "bin dabei" schreien 

Nur als Überlegung, warum sich das lohnt: 

Zeit, wann das Gehirn bei Herzstillstand anfängt abzusterben: 3-5 Minuten
Zeit, bis ein Rettungswagen vor Ort ist (NACH Anruf): 7 Minuten aufwärts...

Also gerade auch für den privaten Bereich mit Kinder, Eltern und Partner ist man selber oft genug der einzige Ersthelfer;wie häufig sagt man, "müsste ich mal wieder machen"....

Das ganze dauert 1,5Tage am WE, Kostenpunkt ca. 35,--.

Ort würde ich K/BN/SU anstreben. 

Also dann, bei Fragen und Interesse hier melden!

schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse! Finde ich super die Idee. Einen üblichen Kurs habe ich erst vor einigen Monaten gemacht, aber einen Kurs speziell für Sportunfälle würde ich gerne besuchen. 

Erst vor 2 Monaten hat sich auf einer Tour ein Kollege den Oberarm gebrochen. Da wusste niemand so recht, wie man damit umzugehen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrZulo (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Carsten!

Super Idee! Vanessa und ich müssen auch noch einen im ersten Quartal machen und wären sehr gerne dabei 

Grüße,

Alex & Vanessa


----------



## Trekki (29. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst auch für mich einen Strich auf der TN-Liste machen.
-trekki


----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2011)

Finde ich super , wenn's einen gibt bin ich auch gerne dabei 

Hatte schon mal einen mit Balu gemacht  ist aber schon Jahre her ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Dezember 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Du kannst auch für mich einen Strich auf der TN-Liste machen.



Bei mir auch.


----------



## radjey (29. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Werde allerdings erst anfangen, diese abzutelefonieren, wenn hier ausreichend Leute "bin dabei" schreien


wenn der Kurs die "Acht Doppelstunden Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung" erfüllt
-> bin dabei


----------



## sun909 (29. Dezember 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> wenn der Kurs die "Acht Doppelstunden Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung" erfüllt
> -> bin dabei



Hi,
es muß m.E. ein offizieller Kurs sein mit entsprechender Bescheinigung (sonst könnte ich den auch selber machen, darf ich aber mangels Lehrschein nicht mehr  ).

Einige brauchen den ja für diverse Kurse, Job, Führerschein etc.

grüße
C.

Aktuelle Interessenten:

1Carsten
2Uwe Handlampe
3Vanessa
4Alex
5Micha (mike78)
6Trekki (29er VR-Räder können wir aber nicht schienen  - noch schönen Urlaub!)
7die Tazz
8Asphaltjunkie
9Radjey


----------



## Splash (29. Dezember 2011)

Wir hatten so was damals mit Balu organisiert - das war daher besonders klasse, da hier ein Biker, der auch u.a. EH Ausbilder ist, aus der Praxis und in sehr lockerer Art einen solchen Kurs für Biker anbieten konnte. Evtl fragst Du bei ihm an, einen solchen Kurs zu halten?


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Dezember 2011)

Hätte auch Interesse


----------



## Dart (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Carsten,

super Vorschlag .

Bin dabei.



sun909 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Interessenten:
> 
> 1Carsten
> 2Uwe Handlampe
> ...


 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es muß m.E. ein offizieller Kurs sein mit entsprechender Bescheinigung (sonst könnte ich den auch selber machen, darf ich aber mangels Lehrschein nicht mehr  ).
> 
> Einige brauchen den ja für diverse Kurse, Job, Führerschein etc.
> ...



und 10 Micha2 ( stunt-beck)


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Dezember 2011)

Schlecht ist das nicht ... bin dabei ...muss nur früh genug wissen wann das sein soll wegen der Schichtarbeit.


----------



## Mc Wade (29. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## supasini (29. Dezember 2011)

Fragt doch mal den user juchhu, der hat die organisation von ehk zumindest früher schon mal gestartet...


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Dezember 2011)

Guckst Du. 

Mitunter richtig bekloppt ... 
Insbesondere das Thema *"kommentarlos löschen"* im Eröffnungstext hat ja aktuell eine gänzlich andere Wichtung ... ^^


----------



## joscho (29. Dezember 2011)

Dabei - wenn möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (30. Dezember 2011)

Dies müsste dann wohl der aktuellste Stand der Interessenten sein: 



sun909 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Interessenten:
> 
> 1Carsten
> 2Uwe Handlampe
> ...



10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)


----------



## Marc B (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Dezember 2011)

hört sich gut an, wär auch dabei wenn´s zeitlich passt


----------



## Feuerbart (30. Dezember 2011)

Wäre auch gerne dabei. Muß es aber auch frühzeitig wissen, da ich WE meißt arbeite.


----------



## Sechser (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie wärs, wenn wir mal eine ordentliche Interessentenliste aufmachen.
Dann hätten wir alle einen etwas besseren Überblick:

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry)


----------



## Trekki (30. Dezember 2011)

Du hast 2 übersehen
1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart

@sun909: machst Du ein Doodle auf, wenn Du Terminvorschläge hast?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Dezember 2011)

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill


----------



## Manni (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
je nach Termin wäre ich auch gerne dabei.  

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill
20 Manni

Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Dezember 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ... bin dabei ...muss nur früh genug wissen wann das sein soll wegen der Schichtarbeit.



1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill
20 Manni
21 Kettenfresser


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Dezember 2011)

Feuerbart schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne dabei. Muß es aber auch frühzeitig wissen, da ich WE meißt arbeite.



Wer nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen und frohes Neues!

Das schaut ja ganz gut aus, ich gehe nächste Woche dann mal an die Terminplanung/Anfrage...

Wenn ich zwei Termine zur Auswahl habe, erstelle ich einen Doodle.

Schöne Grüße
C.


----------



## juliee (2. Januar 2012)

Ist denn so eine erste Hilfe Kurs für Radfahrer ein großer Unterschied zu den normalen erste Hilfe Kursen, die man für den Führerschein macht? Die beiden Kurse sollten sich doch eigentlich sehr ähneln.


----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2012)

juliee schrieb:


> Ist denn so eine erste Hilfe Kurs für Radfahrer ein großer Unterschied zu den normalen erste Hilfe Kursen, die man für den Führerschein macht? Die beiden Kurse sollten sich doch eigentlich sehr ähneln.




Doch doch , es ist in erster Linie schon ähnlich  allerdings wollen wir auch noch wissen wie wir uns am besten im Gelände helfen . Beispiel auf einem Trail in fieser Schräglage, ein offener Knochenbruch mit Schwindel oder Ohnmacht ! oder aber jemand hängt überm oder im Zaun  und so weiter  Also einfach Biker Unfälle und deren Folgen ...

Grüße und so


----------



## Trekki (2. Januar 2012)

juliee schrieb:


> Ist denn so eine erste Hilfe Kurs für Radfahrer ein großer Unterschied zu den normalen erste Hilfe Kursen, die man für den Führerschein macht? Die beiden Kurse sollten sich doch eigentlich sehr ähneln.


Und wenn auch. Ich bin jetzt 47 und habe meinen Führerschein mit 17 gemacht (einige Tage vor dem 18.). Genutzt habe ich das gelernte - zum Glück - nie und der Kurs ist schon Jahrzehnte her. Ich schätze, es ist nur noch ein Bruchteil vom damals gelernten verfügbar.
Kurz: ich habe alles vergessen.

-trekki


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2012)

Bei EH Kursen gibt es ein gewisses Pflichtprogramm, welches bei allen Kursen gleich sein muss. Wenn man die Beispiele nun aber mit praktischen Beispielen aus dem Biker-Leben verpackt, dann ist das in der Regel doch interessanter und plastischer, als Trockentheorie. Ich finde so was gut


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> ....im Gelände helfen . Beispiel auf einem Trail in fieser Schräglage, ein offener Knochenbruch mit Schwindel oder Ohnmacht ! ...
> Grüße und so



..und das arme Rad erst 

Aber ich habe auch schon einen gesehen der in einer anderen Gruppe mit offener Platzwunde am Kopf weiter gefahren ist.
Oder der beim Fahrtechnikseminar ...weißt du noch Renate


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Januar 2012)

juliee schrieb:


> Ist denn so eine erste Hilfe Kurs für Radfahrer ein großer Unterschied zu den normalen erste Hilfe Kursen, die man für den Führerschein macht? Die beiden Kurse sollten sich doch eigentlich sehr ähneln.


 
Für den (PKW-/Motorrad-) Führerschein genügt der Kurs "Lebensrettende Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort" (LSMU), der nicht so umfangreich (6 Zeitstunden) und auch preiswerter als der hier angesprochene Erste-Hilfe-Kurs (EHK, 16 Stunden) ist . Aber in letzterem lernt man natürlich wesentlich mehr.

Darüber hinaus gibt es auch bei der Ersten Hilfe einen Fortschritt zu verzeichnen.  Die "stabile Seitenlage" sieht heute anders aus und es ist einfacher, den Verletzten in eine solche zu bringen, als viele von uns noch vor ein paar Jahren gelernt haben. Es gibt neue Erkenntnisse und damit Vorgehensweisen, z. B. in der Reanimationstechnik, und auch elektrische Helferlein (Defibrillatoren) stehen heute vermehrt öffentlich zur Verfügung. Insweit ist es auch deshalb sinnvoll, gelegentlich alte Kenntnisse nochmals aufzufrischen und auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Und mit einem guten Dozenten macht der Kurs auch noch Spaß .


----------



## Sechser (2. Januar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Und wenn auch. Ich bin jetzt 47 und habe meinen Führerschein mit 17 gemacht (einige Tage vor dem 18.). Genutzt habe ich das gelernte - zum Glück - nie und der Kurs ist schon Jahrzehnte her. Ich schätze, es ist nur noch ein Bruchteil vom damals gelernten verfügbar.
> Kurz: ich habe alles vergessen.



Puh, ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, dem das so geht. Das sind ja fast genau meine Zahlen ...

(Abgesehen davon hat sich seitdem Einiges geändert.)


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..und das arme Rad erst
> 
> Aber ich habe auch schon einen gesehen der in einer anderen Gruppe mit offener Platzwunde am Kopf weiter gefahren ist.
> Oder der beim Fahrtechnikseminar ...weißt du noch Renate



Ja, kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, seit dem haben wir auch nichts mehr gehört von ihm ... aber er tuts wohl noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> 6Trekki (29er VR-Räder können wir aber nicht schienen  - noch schönen Urlaub!)



ist erledigt.


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2012)

Wäre ich wohl auch dabei, ist immerhin schon was länger her der letzte Kurs. 

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill
20 Manni
21 Kettenfresser
22 Shmee (Christian)


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Also kurzer Zwischenstand:

Der Balu als letztmaliger Kursleiter hat leider keine Lehrberechtigung bzw. Verband mehr.

Ergo sind jetzt die Anfragen an die örtlichen "Bekannten" dabei; es kamen einige Tipps bzw. Ansprechpartner über Lokalteilnehmer hier, dafür vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

Sobald ich genaueres weiß, werde ich mich hier melden, kann allerdings durchaus paar Tage dauern. 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sobald ich genaueres weiß, werde ich mich hier melden, kann allerdings durchaus paar Tage dauern.



Du, ich habe da schon so lange keine Ahnung von, da kommt es hoffentlich auf ein paar Tage nicht mehr an 

Danke für Deine Mühen
joerg


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2012)

Soderle,

kleiner Zwischenstand meiner Aktivitäten...

1. Über Balu geht leider nix mehr...
2. Der Ausbilder über Jörg ist im 1. Quartal "dicht"...
3. Über die DIMB habe ich angefragt beim DRK Niederkassel
4. Über Splash habe ich angefragt bei seinen Bekannten Ausbildern beim DRK Hennef/Feuerwehr
5. Über McWade habe ich angefragt bei seinen Rettungsassistenten
6. Über ASB Bonn habe ich angefragt
7 .Über Praevencio habe ich angefragt

Vielen Dank an die genannten für das Zurverfügungstellen von Kontakten, ich harre jetzt mal der Rückmeldungen und gebe euch dann eine Info 

Schönes WE
Carsten


----------



## Tazz (21. Januar 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt 


Danke jedenfalls für die Mühe Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> 4. Über Splash habe ich angefragt bei seinen Bekannten Ausbildern beim DRK Hennef/Feuerwehr



Habe mal bei Malteser Hennef angefragt, der dortige Ausbilder, der mir bekannt ist, ist aber nicht wirklich Biker. Würde mich aber melden, sobald ich Feedback habe, ob es an einem anderen Standort organisieren liesse ...


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2012)

So,
die ersten drei Angebote trudeln ein...

Liegen zwischen 40â¬ p.P. bis zu 400â¬ pauschal bis 15 Pax bis 20â¬ p.P.. 
Dauer teils zwei Tage, teils auf einen Tag, dafÃ¼r 12h offizielle Zeit...

Termin habe ich jetzt mal konkret fÃ¼r nach Karneval, sprich die ersten beiden MÃ¤rz-WE angefragt.

Leider konnten mir nicht alle einen Biker als Ausbilder bieten. Bin aber optimistisch, denen unsere Anforderungen hinreichend erklÃ¤rt zu haben.

Sprich (ggf. bitte noch ergÃ¤nzen):

Notruf in unwegsamen GelÃ¤nder (GPS, Rettungspunkte)
Transport in unwegsamen GelÃ¤nde
Helm
Wundversorgung mit wenig Material (kleines Sanipack a la Aldi und Konsorten)
Typische Outdoor-Verletzungen: SchÃ¼rfwunden, Prellungen, BrÃ¼che, Knie/Sehnen/BÃ¤nder, Rippen, RÃ¼cken
Sprich: Improvisation... 

Wenn mir eine Zusage fÃ¼r die MÃ¤rz-WE vorliegt, starte ich einen Doodle. Aber nur per PN fÃ¼r die hier auf der Liste stehenden.

D.h., wer sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, kann dies bitte noch machen. 

SchÃ¶nes WE
C.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Sprich (ggf. bitte noch ergänzen):
> 
> Notruf in unwegsamen Geländer (GPS, Rettungspunkte)...


 
Dem Ausbilder den Hinweis geben, dass man sich öfters in Rheinland-Pfalz aufhält. Dort ticken die Rettungsuhren anders. Manch einer von uns erinnert sich noch an die leidvolle, da zeitintensive Rettungsaktion von Dieter alias Hammelhetzer, weil die AW-Rettungsleitsstelle mit den GPS-Koordinaten nichts anfangen konnte. Seitdem beliebtes Gesprächsthema von mir auf diversen Kursen, angeblich Problem auch mittlerweile beseitigt - es fehlt aber (zum Glück) noch der praktische Beweis.




sun909 schrieb:


> ...Typische Outdoor-Verletzungen...


 
Ganz wichtig in der "bedrohlichen Walachei": Die psychologische Betreuung des Verunfallten, kann auch schon aus kleinen, aber wichtigen Tätigkeiten bestehen. Dies kommt imho bei vielen Kursen zu kurz.



sun909 schrieb:


> ...Wundversorgung mit wenig Material (kleines Sanipack a la Aldi und Konsorten)...


 
Suboptimale Ausrüstung, es gibt auch spezielle MTB-EH-Packs, z. B. hier (meist auch lieferbar).




sun909 schrieb:


> ....Improvisation...


 
Mit einer guten EH-Ausrüstung im Rucksack und den Kenntnissen aus einem guten EH-Kurs fängt die nie ganz vermeidbare Improvisation zum Glück schon ein gutes Stück später an .


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2012)

Moin, 
noch eine Anmeldung aus fernen Kontinenten 

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill
20 Manni
21 Kettenfresser
22 Shmee (Christian)
23 Surftigresa

grüße
C.


----------



## sibby08 (30. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> die ersten drei Angebote trudeln ein...
> 
> Liegen zwischen 40 p.P. bis zu 400 pauschal bis 15 Pax bis 20 p.P..
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,
habe am kommenden Samstag von meiner Firma aus einen erste Hilfe Kurs beim Roten Kreuz in Hennef. Wenn gewünscht frage ich dort gerne mal an und nehme die o.a. Themen mit.


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. Januar 2012)

Für den gewünschten Monat März gibt es ein tolles EH-Angebot, kann man verbinden mit organisiertem Fahrtechniktraining oder selbstgestaltetem alpinem Biken. Das alles in einer traumhaften Kulisse: Vinschgau im Frühling! 

Nur Mut, gebt Euch einen Ruck, macht Fahrgemeinschaften...


----------



## Freckles (31. Januar 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> FÃ¼r den gewÃ¼nschten Monat MÃ¤rz gibt es ein tolles EH-Angebot, kann man verbinden mit organisiertem Fahrtechniktraining oder selbstgestaltetem alpinem Biken. Das alles in einer traumhaften Kulisse: Vinschgau im FrÃ¼hling!
> 
> Nur Mut, gebt Euch einen Ruck, macht Fahrgemeinschaften...



Ist ja alles schÃ¶n und gut, aber da fehlt es zumindest bei mir bei einer Voraussetzung....

TEILNEHMERVORAUSSETZUNGEN

ï· MTB-Trailscout / Lizenzierter MTB-Guide

HÃ¶rt sich aber sehr gut an.

Helmut, weiÃt du, ob es diese DIMB Notfallmanagement Karte zum Download gibt? Das 1. Hilfepack, wo sie ja drin ist, ist leider ausverkauft .....

Danke und viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2012)

Hi Angela,
wg. Notfallkarte habe ich dir was geschickt 

@Sibby: 
Wenn dir über die genannten Punkte noch etwas einfällt, dann gerne her damit.

Danke und schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. Januar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> ..Helmut, weißt du, ob es diese DIMB Notfallmanagement Karte zum Download gibt? Das 1. Hilfepack, wo sie ja drin ist, ist leider ausverkauft .....
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße,
> Angela


 
Hi Angela,

die gute Nachricht: Das EH-Set ist, trotz anders lautendem Hinweis im Shop (wird geändert), lieferbar .
Die schlechte Nachricht: Die Karte gibt es (derzeit) noch nicht einzeln, aber ich forsche weiter!


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
leider noch nicht weitere Termine erhalten. Ich hoffe, es ist nÃ¤chste Woche soweit.

Die Kostenspanne reicht aktuell von 20-50â¬ p.P.  Interessante Unterschiede diesbezÃ¼glich...

schÃ¶nes WE
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (3. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Kostenspanne reicht aktuell von 20-50 p.P.  Interessante Unterschiede diesbezüglich...


In der Tat...
Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende und schon mal vielen Dank für die Zeit, die du in die Organisation steckst!


----------



## Tazz (3. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Kostenspanne reicht aktuell von 20-50 p.P.  Interessante Unterschiede diesbezüglich...
> 
> schönes WE
> C.



Dir auch ein schönes WE , bin gespannt was nachher das Rennen macht  was in der mittleren Preislage würde mich glücklich machen


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2012)

Tja das Pech ist mir hold. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus. Habe mir heute Nachmittag aus dem nichts beim Gang über die Strasse einen Muskelfaserriß in der rechten Wade geholt. Tut ganz schön weh. Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich Morgen an dem Erste Hilfe Kursus teil nehmen kann. Wenn ja, frage ich natürlich nach ein Angebot.


----------



## Trekki (3. Februar 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tja das Pech ist mir hold. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus. Habe mir heute Nachmittag aus dem nichts beim Gang über die Strasse einen Muskelfaserriß in der rechten Wade geholt.



Ja, das mit dem zu Fuss gehen ist so eine Sache. Bei meinem Belgien-Wochenende wollte ich mein Rad über einen kleinen Bach schieben, bin ausgerutscht, Bein aufgerissen und war letztendlich wegen einer Entzündung in der Wunde 9 Tage im Krankenhaus.
Meine Mitfahrer waren aber bestens vorbereitet: ein Belgier (fürs Sprechen), ein Feuerwehrmann (zum cool bleiben) und ein Metzger (er hat seine Ausbildung zum Glück nicht ausgenutzt).



sibby08 schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich Morgen an dem Erste Hilfe Kursus teil nehmen kann.


Habe ich etwas verpasst? Gibt es schon einen Termin?

-trekki


----------



## soka70 (3. Februar 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tja das Pech ist mir hold. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus. Habe mir heute Nachmittag aus dem nichts beim Gang über die Strasse einen Muskelfaserriß in der rechten Wade geholt. Tut ganz schön weh. Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich Morgen an dem Erste Hilfe Kursus teil nehmen kann. Wenn ja, frage ich natürlich nach ein Angebot.




Wat machst du denn für Sachen??? Mensch Sibby 

Gute Besserung! Hoffe wir werden im Sommer mal eine nette Runde biken und anschließend nen leckeres Helles in der Sieglinde trinken. 

Nein Carsten, ich meine natürlich ein alkoholfreies Hefeweizen!!!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tja das Pech ist mir hold. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus. Habe mir heute Nachmittag aus dem nichts beim Gang über die Strasse einen Muskelfaserriß in der rechten Wade geholt. ...



Zumindest behindert es dich nicht beim Biken.

Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Habe ich etwas verpasst? Gibt es schon einen Termin?
> 
> -trekki


 
Ne, hast nix verpasst. Ich habe morgen von meiner Firma aus einen Termin und wollte da dann nach einem Angebot fragen.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zumindest behindert es dich nicht beim Biken.
> 
> Trotzdem gute Besserung.


 
Das stimmt, die Räder stehen schon seit Monaten unbenutzt da.
Aber danke für die Genesungswünsche (auch Sonja).


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2012)

Oh mensch Udo 

 auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Februar 2012)

Kurze Frage zu diesem Thema... gab es jetzt einen speziellen Kurs oder ist das zum erliegen gekommen? Frag aus eigener Interesse und da ich aus der Materie Notfallmedizin komme.

Zum Thema Rheinland Pfalz... dort gibt es die Rettungskette Forst... man sollte nur eine Pfeife bei sich tragen und auf die Ausgestellten Rettungspunkte in den Waldregionen achten. In der Zeit dort hatten wir nie Probleme Verletzte/Verunglückte aufzuspüren. 

GPS taugt nichts für Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienst... das ganze System ist noch nicht bundesweit auf Digitalfunk umgestellt... dann ist das möglich... vielerorts gibt es nur normale Navigationsgeräte in den RTW´s, oder es wird noch mit Papierkarte gearbeitet (meistens die bessere Lösung, wenn Karten gelesen werden können).

Mich würde der Kursinhalt mal interessieren, da ich schon ein paar mal angepasste Schulungen für Notfallmedizin/Erste-Hilfe angeleitet habe.

Danke!

Ralph


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,
nein, der Termin war noch nicht. 

Aktuell liegen mir noch nicht alle Antworten bzgl. freier WE der Ausbilder vor.

Kursinhalt wird voraussichtlich ein regulärer EH-Kurs mit 8 Doppelstunden sein, der im Bereich Rettung, Wundversorgung, Notruf die speziellen Anforderungen im Outdoor/MTB-Bereich berücksichtigt.

Bis du Ausbilder? Dann nehmen wir dich mit Kusshand, wenn du auch Zertifikate ausstellen darfst... 

grüße
C.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Februar 2012)

Find es halt etwas komisch, einen normalen EH Kurs für soetwas aufzustocken. Die Regelungen für die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr sind doch unnötig für so einen Kurs. Als Grundlage ein regulärer Kurs plus einen Kurs für Geländesportler würde ich noch verstehen.

Mit der Bescheinigung weiß ich nicht so genau, ob ich die Ausstellen darf, theoretisch ist das möglich. Methodik und Didaktik Bescheinigung muss von mir bei der IHK anerkannt werden, da ich den Schein während dem Studium erworben hab und der anerkannt werden kann darauf. Hab mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht damit auseinandergesetzt. Hab mal bei einiges Schulen hospitiert und das dann drangegeben, da diese EH Sache für mich zu 90% nur Kohlemacherei ist (Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss und Qualität)

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ralph,

es ist mehr oder weniger ein regulärer EH-Kurs mit zusätzlichen Outdoor-Skills geplant. Dieser hat nichts mit den "Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort" zu tun, der die Mindestvorraussetzung für den Führerschein ist. Der hier von Sun909 organisierte Kurs soll als Ziel die Erlangung einer vollwertigen EH-Bescheinigung haben. Dieser kann dann z.B. auch von Trainern und Übungsleitern genutzt werden, die auch alle zwei Jahre einen EH-Kurs nachweisen müssen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Februar 2012)

Hey Jörg,

Sorry, komme da leider aus der Praxis als Rettungsassistent. Hab da nicht ganz den Überblick, da ich durch die Berufsausbildung keine Erste Hilfe Kurse belegen muss, bzw. die Urkunde überall anerkannt wird. Bietet die Sporthochschule so einen Kurs nicht an? Wäre eventuell im Hinblick auf Verletzungen, welche nicht durch Unfälle/Defekte entstehen, sondern Verletzungen welche durch falschen Sporten entstehen (Dehnungen und Zerrungen z.B.). Die Thematik wird bei vielen Bikern vergessen.


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2012)

Nur noch der Vollständigkeit halber:

Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort: 6 Stunden (60 min)

1. Hilfe: 16 Einheiten á 45 min

Das richtige Aufwärmen ist natürlich auch ein wichtiger Aspekt, der wird sicherlich meistens (immer) vernachlässigt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2012)

So,
um euch mal wieder auf dem laufenden zu halten...

Morgen läuft meine persönliche Deadline ab 

Aktuell liegen mir vier Angebote aufgrund von acht Anfragen vor:

1. DRK Siegburg, Kostenpunkt 400,-- (bis 15 Personen), 2 Tage, Terminvorschlag offen

2. Johanniter, Kostenpunkt 50,-- p.P. für einen speziellen Outdoorkurs, leider keine EH-Anerkennung für Kurse, Berufsgenossenschaft und Co...
"leider hat dieser Kurs vor den Straßenverkehrsämtern keine Gültigkeit. 
Der Unterricht liegt im Schwerpunkt auf die MTB-Belange und nicht bloß auf die Lebensrettenden Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort."

Dieser Kurs findet in der zweiten Hälfte auf dem Rad statt

3. Arbeiter-Samariter-Bund Bonn, Termine im April außer 21./22.04.

Kosten p.P. 40,--, 2 Tage Kurs

Machten am Telefon bis jetzt den besten Eindruck und größten Willen, unsere "geforderten" Dinge einzubauen

4. Praevencio (privater Anbieter, Köln, Hohe Straße)

20,-- p.P. Mindest-TLN 15, 16 UE (=12 Zeitstunden) an einem Tag, Termine alle Samstage im März möglich

Das gefällt mir persönlich aufgrund der auf einen Tag (auch wenn es ein langer Tag wird...) gelegten Einheiten am besten. Hier habe ich allerdings noch nicht mit dem Ausbilder sprechen können, welche Erfahrung er im Outdoorbereich hat.

Die anderen Dinge sind im Sande verlaufen oder können uns nicht das bieten, was wir wollen. Ist leider recht mühsam, über den 08/15 Kram hinaus etwas zu erhalten. 

Die folgenden Leute würde ich per PN mit dem Doodle für die Terminvorschläge anschreiben, mir liegen heute Termine von zwei Anbietern für März und April vor. Den dritten hoffe ich bis morgen zu erhalten... 

Wer noch dazu möchte oder sich streichen lassen will, der möge laut "Hier" schreien.

Sollten wir die Mindestteilnehmerzahl nicht erreichen, gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die anderen Teilnehmer die Differenz untereinander aufteilen. 

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das ganze über Vorkasse laufen lasse, da ich ansonsten bei Nicht-Erreichen der Mindestteilnehmerzahl selber für die Leute gerade stehen muß, die nicht kommen. 

Das schreibe ich dann aber noch genau hierhin.

Schönen Gruß
C.

Interessierte TLN:

1 Carsten
2 Uwe Handlampe
3 Vanessa
4 Alex
5 Micha (mike78)
6 Trekki
7 die Tazz
8 Asphaltjunkie
9 Radjey
10 Konfuzius (Ralf)
11 Dart (Jörg)
12 Stunt-beck (Micha)
13 Freckles (Angela)
14 Mc Wade
15 Joscho (Jens/Jörg?)
16 Sechser (Jerry) 
17 Marc B
18 Feuerbart
19 björnupdahill
20 Manni
21 Kettenfresser
22 Shmee (Christian)
23 Surftigresa


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

Danke, dass Du so hartnäckig dabei bist.

Mir ist ein eventueller Schein nicht so wichtig. Mein EH Schein von vor 30 Jahren ist ja im endlos gültigen PKW Führerschein verarbeitet.
Ernsthaft: ich würde den Anbieter bevorzugen, der am meisten auf Sportverletzungen im freien eingeht. Nimm Vorkasse, es soll ja nicht Dein Risiko werden.

-trekki


----------



## Dart (14. Februar 2012)

Ein fettes *DANKESCHÖN *an sun für die ganze Orga.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du so hartnäckig dabei bist.
> 
> Mir ist ein eventueller Schein nicht so wichtig. Mein EH Schein von vor 30 Jahren ist ja im endlos gültigen PKW Führerschein verarbeitet.
> Ernsthaft: ich würde den Anbieter bevorzugen, der am meisten auf Sportverletzungen im freien eingeht. Nimm Vorkasse, es soll ja nicht Dein Risiko werden.
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Februar 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du so hartnäckig dabei bist.
> 
> Mir ist ein eventueller Schein nicht so wichtig. Mein EH Schein von vor 30 Jahren ist ja im endlos gültigen PKW Führerschein verarbeitet.
> Ernsthaft: ich würde den Anbieter bevorzugen, der am meisten auf Sportverletzungen im freien eingeht. Nimm Vorkasse, es soll ja nicht Dein Risiko werden.
> ...



Da stimme ich ebenfalls zu. Einen regulären 1.H.-Kurs muss ich sowieso alle paar Jahre für meinen Job machen, daher verspreche ich mir von diesem Kurs hier möglichst viele Infos und Praxistipps für MTB-spezifische Verletzungen.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2012)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, warum es keinen Schein gibt?
Wenn die Qualität stimmt, sollte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein,
über einen Kurs eine Bescheinigung auszustellen.
Auch wenn ich nicht teilnehme, möchte ich doch mal in den Raum stellen,
daß ich den Kurs an einem Tag abzuhalten, doch für zu anstrengend halte.
Spätestens nach 6 Stunden Input schaltet das Gehirn ab und ihr wollt ja wirklich ´was mitnehmen.


----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ... ich doch mal in den Raum stellen,
> daß ich den Kurs an einem Tag abzuhalten, doch für zu anstrengend halte.
> Spätestens nach 6 Stunden Input schaltet das Gehirn ab und ihr wollt ja wirklich ´was mitnehmen.


Ja, dies hatte ich auch gedacht aber vergessen zu schreiben. Gerade für uns alten Säcke, die lange aus der Schule und dem Schulbank-sitzen heraus sind, werden die letzten Stunden von einem 12h Tag nutzlos sein.


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2012)

Jawohl Carsten danke für die Mühen


----------



## radjey (14. Februar 2012)

Ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall eine Bescheinigung über die Erste-Hilfe-Ausbildung (16UE).
Meine Terminauswahl beschränkt sich mittlerweile leider auch noch auf das WE vom 10./11. März


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Februar 2012)

Abgesehen von der Bescheinigung könnte ich mich mal bereiterklären einen Kurs anzubieten. Ich komme aus der Materie und Praxis Notfallmedizin, psychatrische Notfälle und Drogennotfälle. Hab mich an EH Schulungen schon versucht, bin aber an der Zielgruppe und den Schulen gescheitert.

Wenn ich als Belohnung den ein oder anderen mir noch unbekannten Trail gezeigt bekomme 

Feldübung... Bergung, Schienung, Rettungskette, Umgang mit GPS und Papierkarten, Beruhigung, Absicherung, Verbandanlage und alles weitere.

Mfg, 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (14. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Bescheinigung könnte ich mich mal bereiterklären einen Kurs anzubieten.


Über diese Schiene würde ich mich mit einem Schulungsraum beteiligen.
Dieser ist in Königswinter, am Fuss vom Siebengebirge. Hier würden keine Kosten anfallen. Allerdings sind hier regulär nur 8 Plätze. Mit etwas kuscheln passen aber 12 rein.
Bei Bedarf könnte ich noch etwas über E-Technik beisteuern, passt aber nicht zur EH 

-trekki


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> um euch mal wieder auf dem laufenden zu halten...
> 
> Morgen läuft meine persönliche Deadline ab
> ...


 
Ich hatte Dir noch Kontakt Daten vom DRK Hennef geschickt. Die waren auch recht offen für spezielle Wünsche. Hast Du dort nachgefragt? Daten hatte ich Dir ja per PN gesendet.


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2012)

Hm,

eine Bescheinigung gibt es bei allen genannten Anbietern, aber bei dem "Bike-Kurs" halt keinen, der uns weiterhilft.

Ich weiß aus dem Thread von diesen Leuten, dass sie einen richtigen "Schein" über die 16 Unterrichtseinheiten brauchen

1. Vanessa
2. Alex
3. Radjey
4. Ich selbst...

Wer noch?

Insofern kommt jetzt m.E. folgendes in Frage:

1. Weiter wie gehabt

2. Angebot von Ralph (NoIDEaFOraNAme) annehmen und einen Raum in K/BN/SU suchen, der auch einen Ausflug mit dem Rad erlaubt, um die "Feldübung" durchzuführen 

Letzterem stehe ich persönlich sehr positiv ggü, ich würde dann den "Schein" separat machen. 

Was meinen die anderen?

Schönen Gruß

@Sibby: habe ich angerufen, aber kein AB, keinen persönlich erreicht. Nochmals Danke, wenn ich das noch nicht gesagt hatte!


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2012)

Edit:
habe mal ein Doodle gemacht, um die letzte Frage zu klären:

Hier könnt ihr euch eintragen...

http://www.doodle.com/x4cbesmucn6x3wy6

(Edit: geht nach Anmelden dort auch anders, der Dank dafür an Freckles  )

grüße
C.


----------



## Trekki (15. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute mal, es geht nur um die Frage mit / ohne Schein. D.h. die Termine 29.2. und 11.11. sind Lückenfüller für Doodle. Korrekt?


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2012)

Richtig! Danke für den Hinweis, habe das oben ergänzt...

Kenne leider kein anderes Tool, das das so schnell und übersichtlich ermöglicht...

Daher mal die "kleine" Irritation in Kauf genommen, hoffe, es können alle lesen 

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2012)

so, 
dank Freckles Hinweis, jetzt eine "richtige" Umfrage mit Wahlmöglichkeit...

Die bereits eingetragenen habe ich übernommen.

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2012)

Ok,
7 Leute waren für "mit Schein", 16 für "Privatkurs".

Für 7 Leute kriegen wir keinen Kurs mit speziellen Inhalten gebucht, d.h. ich würde die drei, die auf jeden Fall einen Kurs mit Schein benötigen, darum bitten, sich anderweitig umzuschauen.

NoIDEaFOraNAme aka Ralph habe ich für einen Termin angeschrieben, ich denke, er meldet sich hier, dann könnte man ja einen neuen Doodle starten und sich mit Trekki wg. Raum kurzschließen. KöWi liegt ja ideal für eine Kombi aus Theorie im Fortbildungsraum und Praxisübungen mit Rettung o.ä. am Trail.

Sollte das nicht zustandekommen, gibt es noch das Angebot der Johanniter mit dem speziellen Kurs für MTB´ler, 1-Tägig, Kosten 50,-- p.P.

Ich bin allerdings terminlich im März/April mittlerweile ziemlich dicht, d.h. ich bin in der Orga nach Zusammentragen eines neuen Termins aus der Orga raus und würde das dann wen anders "übertragen" 

Nichts desto trotz kommen im Frühjahr ja jetzt diverse Angebote mit Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen für´s Radel, schlagt da mal zu, ist besser als nix!

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Trekki (22. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings terminlich im März/April mittlerweile ziemlich dicht, d.h. ich bin in der Orga nach Zusammentragen eines neuen Termins aus der Orga raus und würde das dann wen anders "übertragen"


Du kannst das zu übertragende Paket ja an mich adressieren.
Für den Schulungsraum sind die Termine am Wochenende noch komplett frei. Es kann also nur noch an NoIDEaFOraNAme und mir scheitern.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

Scheitern wird es an mir nicht... obwohl ich mich ein wenig ärger mal wieder so schnell irgendwo was reingetippt zu haben :screwy:

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Tazz (23. Februar 2012)

Sag mal @ NoIDEaFOraNAme , wenn Du keinen Bock darauf hast brauchst Du es ja nicht machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder wie soll man deinen letzten Eintrag verstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das ist doch im grunde ganz einfach

Gruß
Renate 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Scheitern wird es an mir nicht...



Häh?

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,
glaube, hier ist was falsch rübergekommen 

So wie ich den Ralph (auch per E-Mail Kontakt) verstanden habe, kann er im April z.Zt. noch an allen WE.

Ob Samstag oder Sonntag kläre ich gerade mit ihm und würde dann zwei Termine im April versuchen mit Trekki festzumachen. Anschließend ein Doodle, der Termin an dem mehr können, wäre dann fix. Einverstanden?

Zur Vorbereitung benötigt Ralph aber noch ein wenig "Futter" von euch, was gewünscht ist. Da es kein "regulärer" EH-Kurs ist, können sicherlich viele Themen wegfallen.

Auf meiner Liste ständen jetzt mal folgende Dinge:

1. Notruf (5Ws, GPS-Daten, Rettungstafeln/Punkte im Wald, Hubschrauber) bzw. Verhalten im Gelände (Eigensicherung, Fremdsicherung)
2. Vorgehen bei Verletzungen (Ansprache, Bewußtsein, ggf. stabile Seitenlage, ggf. Beatmung (ohne Praxiseinheit), ggf. Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung (ohne Praxiseinheit)
3. Helmabnahme bei Fullface
4. Stabile Seitenlage... hat sich ja mittlerweile wieder ein wenig geändert
5. Wundversorgung: Schürfwunden, Brüche, Bänder/Sprunggelenk, Schulter
Wie kann hier mit dem vorhandenen (wenigen) Material vernünftig verbunden/geschient/gereinigt/versorgt werden (Schockerkennung sicherlich ein guter Punkt, der noch mit hinein muß!?)
6. Praxiseinheit: Retten/Bergen im Wald (aus Hang, mit Fahrrad über Verletztem)

Bitte bei Ergänzungen das hier kopieren und die neuen Themen unten ansetzen!

Danke und Gruß
C.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt schon E-Mails bekommen, wo ich um das eine oder andere Datum gebeten werde.

Zur Zeit habe ich jedes Wochenende im April zur Verfügung. Wäre vielleicht nett, einfach ein Formular anzulegen mit allen Daten der Wochenende im April und wo die meisten Zeit haben, findet das ganze dann statt. Fände ich allen Interessenten gegenüber fairer, als auf einzelne E-Mails einzugehen.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt schon E-Mails bekommen, wo ich um das eine oder andere Datum gebeten werde.
> 
> ...



RICHTIG


----------



## Freckles (27. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt schon E-Mails bekommen, wo ich um das eine oder andere Datum gebeten werde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

ich war mal so frei. Bitte tragt alle Tage an denen ihr könnt hier ein.

Sorry, du hast es sicherlich schon erwähnt, aber ich habe gerade nciht die Lust und Zeit den ganzen Fred durchzulesen, wieviele Stunden an wievielen Tagen soll das Ganze stattfinden?

Ciao und vielen Dank!

Angela


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab jetzt schon E-Mails bekommen, wo ich um das eine oder andere Datum gebeten werde.
> 
> ....



Kinners,
das ist ja mal einfach sch...! 

War doch ganz klar beschrieben, dass NACH Absprache mit Ralph (Ausbilder) und Trekki (Raum) Termine hier zur Auswahl gestellt werden.

Die Energie des Anschreibens von Ralph, damit es euch persönlich in den Kram passt, könntet ihr mal lieber ins Lesen oder Einbringen von Themenvorschlägen investieren. 

Da scheint es ja eher dran zu hapern. Schade eigentlich. 

@Freckles: Da du das jetzt in die Hand nimmst, setze dich bitte mit Trekki wg. der Termine in Verbindung. Die von dir aufgeführten ist der Raum nicht immer frei.

Ich bin hiermit für diese Planung hier raus.

gruß
C.


----------



## Tazz (28. Februar 2012)

Erster  

Allerdings könnte ich auch noch alle Sonntage  und nein !! ich hab keine Mail geschrieben ...
Würde gerne noch mal im Notruf (im Gelände plus Notrufnummern,Transport und so weiter) und allem anderen natürlich auch geschult werden.

Danke für die mühe Carsten und Angela 

Gruß Renate


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Februar 2012)

Geschult ist halt das Ding. Ich kann nichts offizielles Anbieten. Da ich aber aus der Notfallmedizin komme, kann ich hilfreiche Tipps geben. Hoffe das ist ausreichend. Ich halte mich da aus persönlicher Interesse auf dem laufendem.

1. Nie alleine fahren, min. 3 Mitfahrer (einer bleibt beim Verunfallten, einer weist das Rettungsdienstpersonal ein)

2. Wissen wo man ist!!!

3. Helm und Handschuhe... neulinge oder unsichere Fahrer können auf Protektoren zurückgreifen (gibt es in Kleidung und Rucksäcken integriert). Sieht zwar auf leichten Rädern nicht modisch aus... die Dinger schützen aber. :thumbup:

4. Nicht am Limit fahren und das Wetter, Temperatur und eigene Kondition berücksichtigen.

5. Die meisten Unfälle passieren durch fehlende/falsche Fahrtechnik. Kurse belegen! Wenn möglich offizielle... oder im Hinterhof üben!

Dann mal kräftig Themen sammeln.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## Tazz (28. Februar 2012)

Och einen Schein brauche ich nicht  da ich vor ein paar Jahren bei Balu einen super coolen Kurs machen durfte  

Protektoren ja nee is klar  ... aber die Notrufnummer und wie ich mich im Wald am besten _ohne Kompaß__ Orientieren kann _ hätt ich gerne gewußt . wie ich welche Verletzung am besten Notversorge und so weiter und so weiter  .

Was hast Du denn sonst so anzubieten ?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Februar 2012)

Den Trick mit dem Moos an Bäumen kennst du, um die ungefähre Himmelrichtung zu bestimmen? Kartenlesen etc... damit geht das ^^

Das Ding ist ja, dass viele Bescheinigungen leider auch als Klopapier dienen können.


----------



## Tazz (28. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Februar 2012)

Ist der Beitrag von Tazz nun geändert worden, da der Tonfall bzw. Schreibstil doch etwas komisch zu deuten gewesen ist?

Find es eigentlich recht blöd, wenn man sich hier dann doch dazu bereiterklärt, etwas aus eigenem Antrieb dann doch kostenlos auf die Beine zu stellen, und dann rauschen da nur komische Kommentare rein.

Der Beitrag mit den Protektoren ist nicht falsch zu verstehen... es muss ja nicht direkt ein Vollpanzer aus dem DH oder MX Bereich sein. Persönlich finde ich z.B. sind Rucksäcke mit integrierten Protektoren für die Wirbelsäule nicht schlecht. Erste Punkt sollte wohl sein, wie vermeide ich Verletzungen... ob durch Schutz oder Skills ist da egal.

Zu dem Ding der Orientierung ohne Kompass... was bringt dir das, wenn du nicht weißt wo du bist? Lieber das Waldgebiet bennen können und eine Pfeife dabei haben. Der Schall ist so grell, den kann man gut orten, auch in dichten Regionen. 

Wenn hier jemand einen Outdoor Kurs a la Rüdiger Nedecke (oder wie der auch immer gennant wird), erwartet, ist falsch. Wir sind nicht irgendwo im Regenwald... sondern immer noch in Deutschland, wo die nächste Straße nicht allzuweit weg ist.

Kenne da eine Geschichte bei mir aus dem Heimatort. Irgendwann hat sich da ein Biker im Wald verletzt. Beide Beine gebrochen... und sich zur Hauptstraße Stundenlang selbst gezogen. Da gab es aber noch keine Handys, bzw. sind die schweine teuer gewesen.


----------



## Trekki (1. März 2012)

OK, ich war einige Tage nicht im Forum und hab mal wieder alles verpasst 

Aus meiner Sicht steht das Angebot noch weiter, Frekles hat die Koordination übernommen. Ich finde, wir sollten das Angebot und die Erfahrung von NoIDEaFOraNAme ohne Vorurteile nutzen. Ob jeder auch nachher alles zu 100% umsetzt, ist ja dann die eigene Entscheidung. Das neu erworbene Wissen ist aber dann eine Grundlage für uns Erwachsene selbständige Entscheidungen treffen zu können.

An der Gegenleistung "einige Trails zeigen" wird es bestimmt nicht scheitern, höchstens an seiner Kondition - am letzten Samstag mussten wir 2 im Wald alleine zurück lassen  . Von einem der beiden habe ich schon wieder lebenszeichen bekommen. Dabei waren es doch nur 1300 Höhenmeter an dem Nachmittag. 

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (1. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> OK, ich war einige Tage nicht im Forum und hab mal wieder alles verpasst
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht steht das Angebot noch weiter, Frekles hat die Koordination übernommen. Ich finde, wir sollten das Angebot und die Erfahrung von NoIDEaFOraNAme ohne Vorurteile nutzen. Ob jeder auch nachher alles zu 100% umsetzt, ist ja dann die eigene Entscheidung. Das neu erworbene Wissen ist aber dann eine Grundlage für uns Erwachsene selbständige Entscheidungen treffen zu können.
> 
> ...



ich fühle mich persönlich angegriffen!!!
Samstag sehen wir uns in Normalform wieder, da werde ich etwas mehr vorher essen  
Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. März 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> OK, ich war einige Tage nicht im Forum und hab mal wieder alles verpasst
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht steht das Angebot noch weiter, Frekles hat die Koordination übernommen. Ich finde, wir sollten das Angebot und die Erfahrung von NoIDEaFOraNAme ohne Vorurteile nutzen. Ob jeder auch nachher alles zu 100% umsetzt, ist ja dann die eigene Entscheidung. Das neu erworbene Wissen ist aber dann eine Grundlage für uns Erwachsene selbständige Entscheidungen treffen zu können.
> 
> ...



Also dann muss ich wohl das Fully da lassen und das Hardtail satteln  ansonsten ist nämlich bei 1000hm Ende bei mir mit dem Freireiter...


----------



## Balu. (1. März 2012)

´n Abend die Herrschaften,

ich habe hier immer mal mitgelesen da ich früher auch selber involviert war und die Änderungen der letzten, sagen wir mal Tage quergelesen.



> Abgesehen von der Bescheinigung könnte ich mich mal bereiterklären einen Kurs anzubieten. Ich komme aus der Materie und Praxis Notfallmedizin, psychatrische Notfälle und Drogennotfälle. Hab mich an EH Schulungen schon versucht, bin aber an der Zielgruppe und den Schulen gescheitert.



Ohne dich zu kennen und ohne dir etwas absprechen zu wollen Ralph hoffe ich das deine Praxis ausreicht.  
Ich habe in diesem Jahr zurückgezogen da ich nicht mehr in der Gegend wohne und keinen besagten Schein mehr ausstellen könnte da ich keinem Träger mehr angehöre. Schulungsmaterialien habe ich privat natürlich auch nicht. Das jetzt kein Schein mehr gewünscht wird von den meisten Teilnehmern senkt aber nicht deren Anspruch an dich und ich kann dir sagen du hast ein anspruchsvolles Publikum.

Viel Glück bei diesem Feldversuch und wie immer braucht Ihr das Erlernte hoffentlich nie könnt es aber dann perfekt. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2012)

Deswegen versuche ich hier ja rauszubekommen, was die Mitleser interessiert um darauf dann das, sagen wir mal "Modelprojekt", an den Start zu bringen.

Ich weiß, wie viele andere Organisationen arbeiten. Viele Kurse dort werden schnell mal auf die schnelle Zusammengebastelt. Ich hatte nur den Vergleich bei einer Organisation aus dem Kölner Hilfesystem mit einem Anbieter aus dem Krankentransport.

Die erste Schulung habe ich abgehalten, die zweite die besagte Organisation. Ich kannte die Dozentin sogar noch von der schulischen Ausbildung. Die offizielle Schulung war ein Witz... vom Stoff her nicht auf die Zielgruppe angepasst... viele Unklarheiten, etc.

Selbst wo ich in EH-Schulen für die Dozentenschiene hospitiert habe, bin ich dort zweimal einfach raus, weil ich nicht glauben wollte, was für einen Scheiß (u.a. auch selbstgefährdender Mist für die Helfer) vermittelt wird.

Perfekt wird es wohl nicht werden, ein wenig Unsicherheit kann ich aber wohl wegnehmen.

Aus diesem Grund wäre es nett, von den Interessenten zu erfahren, was gewünscht wird. Leider kam bis dato nur eine Antwort... und ein paar wenige komische Kommentare.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## Redfraggle (2. März 2012)

Obwohl ich keine Teilnehmerin bin ( habe mehrfach Kurs gemacht ),muß ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.Denke  doch , daß Ralph als Rettungssanitäter in der Lage ist, die Grundlagen der ersten Hilfe zu vermitteln.Ist ja sein täglich Brot.Da er selber MTB`ler ist sollte er auf die speziellen Dinge eingehen können.
Toll, daß Carsten alles in die Hand genommen hat und nach seinem  
" Aussteigen" hoffentlich alles weiterhin läuft.

P.S.:Außerdem denke ich, passiert hier wieder typisches Internet-
Missverstehen. Durch das Interpretieren von Posts, die, würde man jemanden persönlich kennen, man zu nehmen wissen würde.

Schönes Wochenende allen !


----------



## Freckles (2. März 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Deswegen versuche ich hier ja rauszubekommen, was die Mitleser interessiert um darauf dann das, sagen wir mal "Modelprojekt", an den Start zu bringen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wäre es nett, von den Interessenten zu erfahren, was gewünscht wird. Leider kam bis dato nur eine Antwort... und ein paar wenige komische Kommentare.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

ich finde die Liste die Carsten zusammengestellt hat, schon sehr umfassend und im Moment fällt mir nichts ein, was noch hinzuzufügen wäre. Das wäre also doch schon mal eine gute Grundlage, ich habe noch einen Punkt hinzugefügt.

Viele Grüße

Angela



sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Auf meiner Liste ständen jetzt mal folgende Dinge:
> 
> ...



7. Verhalten bei wahrscheinlicher Rückenverletzung


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mich mal etwas rausgehalten aus der Diskussion die letzte Zeit. Nebenbei habe ich mich etwas schlau gemacht.

Problem wird sein, da ich das auf persönlicher Basis mache und ich niemanden habe, der das von hinten Abdeckt (sprich eine Organisation oder ich selber), wird das ganze etwas problematisch.

Da mir die Ausbilderbescheinigung Seiten der IHK fehlt, ich also nur im Rahmen von Fachkräften unterrichten darf, sprich Rettungssanitäter, Rettungshelfer und Rettungsassistent im Anerkennungsjahr, begebe ich mich dadurch in eine rechtliche Grauzone.

Das Ding ist, soll das ganze Praxistauglich sein, muss ich leider auch auf das ungeliebte Thema Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung eingehen, auch in der Praxis. Dazu fehlen mir aber die nötigen Utensilien, also die tollen Übungspuppen. Ebenso bräuchte ich Arbeitsmateriel... z.B. für Verbandsanlage.

Ich würde das Projekt kurzfristig mal auf Eis legen, da mir das drumherum etwas zu kritisch ist.

Hoffe ihr lyncht mich jetzt nicht, auch wegen dem organisierten Raum. Mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn das ganze ein wenig besser durchorganisiert ist von meiner Seite. Und da fehlt mir ein wenig Material oder ein Verein/Organisation/etc. im Hintergrund, wo das etwas besser abgesichert ist.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2012)

Fällt dir aber früh ein.

Hatte die Renate doch nicht so unrecht.


----------



## sun909 (5. März 2012)

Ok,
das ist schade Ralph, aber müssen wir so akzeptieren.

Es wird an einer alternativen Lösung "gebastelt", mehr demnächst dann hier..

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. März 2012)

Recht oder unrecht :what:

Finde für mich ist das Thema dann doch etwas sensibel. So ganz locker kann man das nicht sehen. Nimm die Thematik Rückenverletzungen, die weiter oben angesprochen worden sind. Lagerungen etc. Ist zwar ein WorstCase Szenario, da hab ich keinen Bock irgendeinen Mumpitz zu erzählen, wo ich eventuell nicht auf dem neusten Stand bin ^^

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich selber erstmal einen Kurs für Outdoor EH belegen, nur um zu schauen, was dort sich für Gedanken gemacht wurde zu dem Thema. Gut kopiert ist mir lieber als schlecht selbst erfunden. :what:

Die Tatsache, dass ich über sowas bei Trailausflügen in der letzten Zeit schon nachgedacht habe, hat mir die Ausfahrt versaut, weil ich geblocked habe und am überlegen war... "Was tun, wenn hier was passiert?" Anstatt zu einfach zu fahren :banghead:

Gruß, Ralph


----------



## Trekki (10. März 2012)

Mach Dir wegen dem nicht genutzen Schulungsraum keine Sorgen. Den Raum bzw. Termin zu reservieren war kein Problem.
Lynchen? Diesmal kommst Du davon 
-trekki


----------



## sun909 (20. März 2012)

Edit: zu früh, Info folgt...


----------



## Freckles (20. März 2012)

So, liebe Bikers,

Jörg (Fungrisu) hat sich netterweise bereit erklärt, den EH Kurs für Biker abzuhalten. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an ihn!

Bitte tragt in den Doodle jetzt erstmal nur ein, ob ihr könnt. Weitere Infos folgen dann in Kürze hier. Bitte hier klicken!

Besten Dank
Angela


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier folgen nun weitere Informationen zu dem EH Kurs für Biker.

*Ort*:                  Feuerwache 2, Maarstr. 8-10, 53227 Bonn-Beuel
*Termin*:        Samstag, 14. April 2012 - (es war leider nur dieser eine Termin verfügbar)*
Zeit*: 12:00 - 18:00 (mit Praxiseinheit      ab 15:30 im Ennert)

*Mitzubringen*:


funktionstüchtiges Bike
Helm (ohne Helm keine Teilnahme an der Praxiseinheit!)
Verbandsmaterial, das ihr normalerweise auf Tour dabei habt (kann auch abgelaufenes aus altem Verbandkasten sein)
Getränke und ggf. Essen für euch selbst
 
*Themen*:


 Notruf (5Ws, GPS-Daten, Rettungstafeln/Punkte im Wald, Hubschrauber)  bzw. Verhalten im Gelände (Eigensicherung, Fremdsicherung)
 Vorgehen bei Verletzungen ("BAP" Bewußtsein-Atmung-Puls, richtige  Ansprache, Bewußtsein, ggf. stabile Seitenlage, ggf. Beatmung (evt.  Praxiseinheit, wenn Puppe zur Hand), ggf. Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung  (evt. Praxiseinheit, wenn Puppe zur Hand)
 Helmabnahme bei Fullface/Vorgehen bei Rückenverletzungen (oder vermuteten...)
 Stabile Seitenlage... hat sich ja mittlerweile wieder ein wenig geändert
Wundversorgung: Schürfwunden, Brüche, Bänder/Sprunggelenk, Schulter
 Wie kann hier mit dem vorhandenen (wenigen) Material vernünftig verbunden/geschient/gereinigt/versorgt werden
 Schockerkennung - was tun?
 Praxiseinheit: Retten/Bergen im Wald (aus Hang, mit Fahrrad über Verletztem)
 
Es  wird kein offizieller Schein ausgestellt werden. Jörg macht dies auf  freiwilliger Basis und freut sich sicherlich über die ein oder andere  kleine Spende für die Kaffeekasse der Feuerwehr.

*Falls noch nicht geschehen tragt bitte in den Doodle ein*, ob ihr  kommen werdet oder nicht. Am 14.04. seid bitte etwas eher da, damit wir  pünktlich starten können.

Ein schönes Wochenende!

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Tazz (23. März 2012)

Danke für die ganze Organisation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. März 2012)

Dann schaue ich mal was ich da noch drehen kann um doch dran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Fungrisu (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von den Teilnehmern hat den einen Fullface Helm und könnte diesen auch am 14.04. mitbringen?
Dann könnten wir das abnehmen von einem Helm üben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer von den Teilnehmern hat den einen Fullface Helm und könnte diesen auch am 14.04. mitbringen?
> Dann könnten wir das abnehmen von einem Helm üben.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wir haben sogar zwei, bzw auch noch zwei Motorradhelme. Die könnten wir alle mitbringen dann können mehrere gleichzeitig üben.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Fungrisu (7. April 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir haben sogar zwei, bzw auch noch zwei Motorradhelme. Die könnten wir alle mitbringen dann können mehrere gleichzeitig üben.
> 
> Grüsse Micha



Danke Micha das ist gut


----------



## Fungrisu (7. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben am 14.4 die Möglichkeit Getränke (Wasser, Apfelschorle, Cola) und Süßigkeiten auf der Wache für kleines Geld zu kaufen.

Bis nächste Woche

Jörg


----------



## Freckles (12. April 2012)

So, am Samstag ist es soweit! Bitte lest noch mal alle Information unten und bitte erscheint am Samstag pünktlich um 12:00

Bis dahin, ich freu mcih!

Angela



Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier folgen nun weitere Informationen zu dem EH Kurs für Biker.
> 
> ...





Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir haben am 14.4 die Möglichkeit Getränke (Wasser, Apfelschorle, Cola) und Süßigkeiten auf der Wache für kleines Geld zu kaufen.
> 
> Bis nächste Woche
> ...


----------



## Tazz (12. April 2012)

Bis Samstag


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Weiß jemand zufällig näheres über Bauarbeiten der Bahn auf der Strecke Köln - Bonn Beuel? 
Wollte am Samstag eigentlich mit der bahn fahren nur bei der Fahrplanauskunft steht was von wegen Bauarbeiten. 
Und mit der Info Seite zu den Bauarbeiten der Bahn komm ich irgendwie nicht zurecht.

thx

Björn


----------



## Freckles (13. April 2012)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig näheres über Bauarbeiten der Bahn auf der Strecke Köln - Bonn Beuel?
> Wollte am Samstag eigentlich mit der bahn fahren nur bei der Fahrplanauskunft steht was von wegen Bauarbeiten.
> ...



Als ich Ende März mit dem Zug in Köln war, hat er jeweils vor Brühl ca. 10-20 Minuten gestanden, also nimm lieber eine Bahn früher, wenn du nach Bonn Hbf fährst. 

Die rechtsrheinische Strecke (Deutz-Beuel) sollte nicht betroffen sein und wäre außerdem auch besser/näher zur Feuerwache .

Ciao,

Angela


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. April 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Als ich Ende März mit dem Zug in Köln war, hat er jeweils vor Brühl ca. 10-20 Minuten gestanden, also nimm lieber eine Bahn früher, wenn du nach Bonn Hbf fährst.
> 
> Die rechtsrheinische Strecke (Deutz-Beuel) sollte nicht betroffen sein und wäre außerdem auch besser/näher zur Feuerwache .
> 
> ...



thx

750m laut google von Beuel zur Feuerwache
Nur leider war die Bauarbeiten Meldung für die rechtsrheinische Strecke.
Naja hab eh ne halbe Stunde puffer, sollte passen.

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. April 2012)

Vielen Dank nochmal an Jörg für den Kurs und an Micha für die Verpflegung. Es war sehr interessant und lecker...

Ich habe jedoch mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass wir für Michas Teilchen gar keine Umlage gemacht haben - Schande. Ich hoffe, wir können das sinnvoll nachholen.


----------



## Trekki (14. April 2012)

Ja, dem Lob kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 
@Alle, die nicht kommen konnten: Ihr habt ein Highlight verpasst!

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ja, dem Lob kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
> @Alle, die nicht kommen konnten: Ihr habt ein Highlight verpasst!
> 
> -trekki



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Jörg ich würde sagen :
DAS WAR SPITZE

@Tom: Das könnt ihr, es müssen einafach alle die heute da waren zu meiner Reha-Tour kommen.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Sechser (14. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ihr habt ein Highlight verpasst!



Genau! Ein schöner Tag, Dank nochmal an Jörg.

ps. Was Micha angeht: Bald fängt ja wieder die Biergartensaison an; da finden sich bestimmt einige Gelegenheiten, unseren Fauxpas auszubügeln ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen ..es war Super !!! Ich war doch erstaunt wieviel sich doch geändert hat gegenüber vor 10 Jahren beim Erste Hilfe Kurs. 

Ja das mit den Teilchen bzw. den halben Donut ( ne Uwe)  stimmt. Von mir gibt es dann ne Grillwurst zu dem Bier   

Gerne wieder dabei 

Meine Bilder gibt es später ...falls einer nicht veröffentlich werden soll bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Tazz (14. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für den sehr super gelungenen Erste Hilfe Kurs  
Deine erste Power Point Presentation ist Dir sehr gut gelungen  danke für die viele Arbeit und die Geduld mit uns [FONT="]Chaoten[/FONT] 

Das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen 

@Micha ich hab garnix abbekommen


----------



## Trekki (14. April 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen: einige haben noch einen neuen Trail kennen gelernt.


----------



## Freckles (14. April 2012)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, es hat superviel Spaß gemacht, war total kurzweilig und ich habe viel gelernt!

Hier noch ein paar Dokumentationen:

Die Schüler ..... wie in alten Zeiten .....







An den Initiator des Ganzen wurde auch gedacht......





Die ersten Opfer ....













Pausen gab's auch .... man beachte, dass immer nur 2 Körperhaltungen erlaubt waren ....







Übrigens, ich darf vorstellen: Jörg alias Fungrisu, unser Lehrer ....





Der Helm muss immer runter, nachdem durch Ankündigung von Freibier und nachfolgener Reaktionslosigkeit die Bewusstlosigkeit des Patienten festgestellt wurde .....







Zum Schluss haben wir im Wald noch die Rettungspunkte im Ennert gesucht und sind im Schilderwald sogar fündig geworden!! (Das rotumrandete Schild  )





.... man beachte den fußlahmen Trekker im Hintergrund .... er wurde von der Rettungsleitstelle nach Angabe der Koordinaten lokalisier .










Vielen Dank an alle für den klasse Tag!!

Mehr Bilder gibt's noch bei mir im Album.


----------



## Dart (14. April 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Jörg für den super Kurs. 
So etwas sollte eigentlich für jeden eine Pflichtveranstaltung sein, die man regelmäßig besuchen muss.

Danke auch an Carsten als Initiator und Angela für die Organisation im Vorfeld.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (15. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal vielen Dank für das Lob 

Auch für mich war das ein sehr schöner Tag mit netten Leuten.
Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und der Tag ging für mich etwas zu schnell vorbei.
Wir haben es nicht mehr geschafft einen Druckverband anzulegen 

Es war sehr angenehm den Unterricht zu halten. 
Ihr wart sehr brave Schüler 

Ich hoffe das einiges in euren Köpfen hängen bleibt 

Bis bald

Jörg


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2012)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das einiges in euren Köpfen hängen bleibt


Wie wir gelernt haben, dürfen die Fremdkörper nicht entfernt werden!


Zum Thema Rettungspunkte habe ich dies gefunden. Dort ist insbesonderere der Link 4 vom ersten Beitrag interessant: diese Datei kann auf einen Garmin übertragen werden. D.h. ein Blick aufs Gerät und Ihr seht den nächsten Rettungspunkt in RLP. Für NRW muss ich mich noch schlau machen.
Die Ahr von Handlampe liegt ja komplett in RLP!
-trekki


----------



## Tazz (15. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wie wir gelernt haben, dürfen die Fremdkörper nicht entfernt werden!
> 
> -trekki


----------



## Trekki (15. April 2012)

Zu den Rettungspunkten habe ich eine Online Karte gefunden, hier am Ende vom Stellweg und direkt ladbare Karten für Garmin.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wie wir gelernt haben, dürfen die Fremdkörper nicht entfernt werden!



Außer die im Mund


----------



## Schildbürger (15. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zu den Rettungspunkten habe ich eine Online Karte gefunden, hier am Ende vom Stellweg und direkt ladbare Karten für Garmin.



Hi,
in der OpenMTBMap sind die unter POIs als Emergency Phone zu finden.
Zumindest hier in der Gegend. (Vista HCx)
Ich habe auch welche eingezeichnet.

Wie wäre es mit einem Schulungsvideo, gedreht mit ein paar Freiwilligen, zur 1. Hilfe?
Ich melde mich schon mal als "Opfer".
Das ist besser als gar nichts zu wissen. Ersetzt natürlich nicht die praktischen Übungen, aber auch gut zur Auffrischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. April 2012)

So hier wie versprochen meine Eindrücke .


----------



## Trekki (16. April 2012)

Beim SAM Splint habe ich fÃ¼r die Bezugsquelle Ã¼ber meine Frau zu viel versprochen, die liefern nicht an Apotheken. Im Internet habe ich es ab 14â¬ gefunden.

-trekki


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. April 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> Beim SAM Splint habe ich für die Bezugsquelle über meine Frau zu viel versprochen, die liefern nicht an Apotheken. Im Internet habe ich es ab 14 gefunden.
> 
> -trekki



Ich habe dies hier gefunden


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2012)

Moin,
auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an Jörg für´s Durchführen mit der wilden Horde und Angela für das Organisieren!

Bei Aldi und Konsorten gibt es ab 03.05. wieder kleine ErsteHilfe-Taschen für ca. 6,--, die man einfach auf Bikerbedürfnisse aufrüsten kann (Rettungsdecke, o.g. Schiene u.ä.).

Sollte auch bei Tagestouren in jedem Rucksack drin sein!

schönen gruß
C.


----------

